# Is Brock's Scar The Most Recognizeable In MMA?



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I was trying to think of another fighter sporting an instantly recognizable scar from a specific fight, besides Lesnar. His facial scar automatically has me seeing Cain pounding his face in. Are there other fighters that I'm not thinking of that sport instantly recognizable scars? Nogueira vs Truck doesn't count btw.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Why does Big Nog's not count??

Tra Telligman instantly springs to mind. As does Aldo.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Why does Big Nog's not count??
> 
> Tra Telligman instantly springs to mind. As does Aldo.


I think the OP is talking about scars from MMA fights. Diaz has a pretty meaty looking scar above hit right eye. I havent seen a very recent pic of Brock. Anybody got one?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

K R Y said:


> Why does Big Nog's not count??
> 
> Tra Telligman instantly springs to mind. As does Aldo.


He will forever be known as the guy who got beat by Vitor Belfort in my mind early on in their careers.

I'd say Diego should be sporting one...Brock never seemed to have healed well.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This one is from yesterday. I don't see a scar.










Elvis senocic has a scar that looks like a T on his forehead from a Tito elbow.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What scar? It is Aldo for me.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Why does Big Nog's not count??
> 
> Tra Telligman instantly springs to mind. As does Aldo.


Nog vs truck was not a sanctioned bout and thus can not count.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea I'm going for the Nick Diaz eyebrow. He's taken a lot of punishment to it that he didn't have too IMO...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

sheesh, that marvin eastman one is shocking.

one of the first fights i ever watched when i first got into MMA.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I know there was pics of him hunting a while back with a huge scar on his face.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i believe that vid was from a few weeks after his fight. watching FOX now with Brock live.... i see no scar...


----------



## Howeman89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Diego Sanchez's one from BJ Penn is still quite prominent


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Vertical cuts tend to scar more visibly than horizontal cuts. I can't remember why but multiple doctors have told me this.


----------

